# ?????



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## majorleaguekennels (Aug 30, 2010)

MIMB KICKS ***!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yes we do!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

majorleaguekennels said:


> MIMB KICKS ***!!


 lol :agreed: this is the only site i been on that has down to earth ppl that wants to answer ur questions, but my questions now is what the heck is that phree


----------



## majorleaguekennels (Aug 30, 2010)

its pretty much a new type of barcode, and it says MIMB KICKS ***!!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

ill take ur word on it lol


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I guess i'm a little slow. I did just get off of work and wore out...but what is that?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

So did you invent the new bar code system? I'm glad someone else asked what that was, i thought it was one of those 3d images, i was just staring at that thing, WTF


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

:33::261::thinking:.....Dude what the heck is that??? Makes no sense regardless how I look at it


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Its a barcode for a blackberry messenger. I'm pretty sure.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

looks like some doodling to me ..glad someone knows what it is...maybe im slow on tech. stuff


----------



## GODSMACK (Aug 7, 2010)

Ha ha looks like something from " Atari " , Tank maybe? I'm feel'in old all of a sudden!!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i thought it was a puzzle (maze). an for another stupid question what does bump stand for, been tryiny to fiquire this out since i joined, just did not want to look to dum, but i give up


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thought it was 1 of those cards that are ink blotched and give your opionion on what they were ..lol


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

rmax said:


> i thought it was a puzzle (maze). an for another stupid question what does bump stand for, been tryiny to fiquire this out since i joined, just did not want to look to dum, but i give up


 
You can "bump" an old thread back to the top of forum lists so that newer people will see them if the thread has gotten forgotten or dropped too far down the lists...

Bump


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

It gives me a headache!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

phree is probly living this up cuz he still hasnt chimed in to confirm what it is lol:thinking:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

2010Bruterider said:


> So did you invent the new bar code system? I'm glad someone else asked what that was, i thought it was one of those 3d images, i was just staring at that thing, WTF


 
same here lol,


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

its a QR code. 
if you have a QR reader like majorleaguekennels, then you can read them,. they can be links, text or sms messages.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

My inverted flux capicator just burnt out of my majorleaguekennels reader or I could have answered ya'll.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

nice... i didnt even think of it being a bar code. ive never used that app on my phone. i guess i need to get up to times


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

same hear. i jus been staring at it tryn to find a bruteforce in it bt no luck. lol


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

thats cool i just checked it with my new phone with the barcode scanner and it read it, i have to agree it does kick [email protected]@


----------

